# Spot the Violations; Friday Foto Fest



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Started working on a kitchen remodel yesterday. What can I say? I just grabbed the camera and started snapping pix. I honestly think the best thing this house could come in contact with is a Cat D9.​ 
In the kitchen, there's a box hanging out of the wall. I pull back the insulation to find this:







 


So I go outside, and find this (cable is the one on the right):​ 







 



It goes right down to the panel in the basement, so I pull it out of the panel, and the backside looks like.....​ 






 



With that out of the way, I turn to my left:​ 






 



Sigh! All fixed now.​


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Round 2*

OK, back to the pix outside.... remember to two cables next to the service riser?







 
WTF?​ 






 


Going in and out the back door, I spot this gem:​ 






 


High up on the kitchen wall, there's this beauty (120v circuit, mind you!):​ 






 


OK, another 5 minutes shot.​


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I hope they've hired a carpenter as well!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

"Replace exhaust fan in bathroom" I'm on it!​ 






 


Say what?!?!​ 






 


Ever hear of a Farmer 3-way? No, not one that uses two three-way switches... one that allows you to turn a light on and off from two locations......​ 






 


........WITHOUT toggle switches!​ 






 



Here's the service receptacle for the furnace:​


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Round 3!*

Covers? We don't need no steeenkeen covers!







 


Boxes? We don't need no steeeekeen boxes!​ 






 






 



Is that a raceway, or a handrail to the basement?​


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Round 4*

Code reference, anyone?​









​Meanwhile, out on the front porch:​








​In one of the bedrooms:​






​By the back door:​








​


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, copper drains!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Round 5, it?*

Another goodie in the basement:







 
I like the zip cord.... It's a Peter D special!​ 
Oh, wait. I wonder, where does that go?​ 
Hmmmmm........​ 

Oh, there it is.... with another cord plugged into it!.​ 






 


So...................now where does THAT cord go? Oh, yeah, over to THAT light!​


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Don't you think you're being overly critical?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Fascinating stuff. :sleep1:


----------



## sparkall (Feb 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Code reference, anyone?​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not seeing it. What is it?​


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That blue Carlon box is a dead give away that a HO/Hack was playing with the wiring. :no:

Good thing there is a TOOL on the job :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkall said:


> I'm not seeing it. What is it?


 
I'm 6'1" if that helps.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> That blue Carlon box is a dead give away that a HO/Hack was playing with the wiring. :no:
> 
> Good thing there is a TOOL on the job :thumbsup:


Next time, I'll slobber 3M Scotchcoat all over it so you won't be able to tell what brand it is! :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Next time, I'll slobber 3M Scotchcoat all over it so you won't be able to tell what brand it is! :laughing:


Great idea.. it will keep the plastic from shattering when cold weather hits


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Don't you think you're being overly critical?


I think Peter D would enjoy me showing off the work he did last month. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> That blue Carlon box is a dead give away that a HO/Hack was playing with the wiring. :no:
> 
> Good thing there is a TOOL on the job :thumbsup:


Actually, 480sparky installed that box. Those are before and after pics.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I think the purpose of all the open j-boxes and open wiring is to aid in the dissipation of heat.

It's a safety thing!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Actually, 480sparky installed that box. Those are before and after pics.


 
So, what was the Code violation(s)?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with those pics.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Where's the fusebox? At least the service is all piped...


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Code reference, anyone?​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





What's this in violation of, besides good taste?​


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Ken, why do you keep posting pictures of your work?:laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> What's this in violation of, besides good taste?​
> 
> [/center]


:laughing:.Good taste?...I was thinking the same thing....?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Ken, why do you keep posting pictures of your work?:laughing:


To aggravate you, Bob. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> What's this in violation of, besides good taste?​




Building codes.​


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Building codes.[/left]


 You can't have pendants?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> You can't have pendants?


I hinted at it before.....I'm 6'1".


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Building codes.[/left]


I don't care about building codes. What if I put a table there?


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I don't care about building codes. What if I put a table there?


Better yet, how about a bar?


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

For a minute there I thought I was inspecting back in Camden, NJ. Oh! the memories.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I don't care about building codes. What if I put a table there?


 
What if Peter moves it?


----------



## jbrookers (Dec 7, 2008)

What does your height have to do with it? Its a breakfast table light in an empty house? This must be why I got a 99% on the exam....


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What if Peter moves it?


Time to call you to move the light! :thumbsup:


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pics! LOL!!!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

sparkall said:


> I'm not seeing it. What is it?


 the cahain is not supporting the weight of the fixture?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> To aggravate you, Bob. :whistling2:


It aint be working. :no:


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

So that's a time and material job right? Or a flat price to rewire the entire place.
Thanks for the pics... I feel like your in my area now.


----------



## sparkall (Feb 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I hinted at it before.....I'm 6'1".


So why not come out and explain yourself?

Should I tear out the chandelier above my dining room table or not???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Buck Parrish said:


> So that's a time and material job right? Or a flat price to rewire the entire place.
> Thanks for the pics... I feel like your in my area now.


 
My price was just for the kitchen. That's it.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I don't care about building codes. What if I put a table there?


 Yeah I know, I installed a ceiling fan for a client and the GC I was working for moaned about it being "too low"; show me the NEC violation or keep quiet!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Yeah I know, I installed a ceiling fan for a client and the GC I was working for moaned about it being "too low"; show me the NEC violation or keep quiet!


So he shows you a building code and tells you to fix it so it will pass inspection and the owner can get a CofO and he gets paid, or else you don't get paid.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So he shows you a building code and tells you to fix it so it will pass inspection and the owner can get a CofO and he gets paid, or else you don't get paid.


Here electrical inspectors inspect for electrical code issues not building code issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

You know how a mechanic's car never runs, a painter's house needs painting..... I bet this is an electrician's house....Sparky where do you really live????????:laughing::whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Here electrical inspectors inspect for electrical code issues not building code issues. :thumbsup:


Thankfully. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Thankfully. :thumbsup:


 
I still cant get over them making us bring smokes up to code on even a kitchen remodel or a bath. Then making the electrical inspector look for them....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Here electrical inspectors inspect for electrical code issues not building code issues. :thumbsup:


That's nice. I'm not where you are (thankfully!:whistling2

But I bet the building inspectors inspect to the building codes, and if that affects your work, you need to fix it if it's a violation.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> But I bet the building inspectors inspect to the building codes, and if that affects your work, you need to fix it if it's a violation.



They do, but the wanton disregard they have for human life is just unbelievable. They actually allow pendent lights in homes to be the height the customers want. :laughing:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> wanton disregard they have for human life


 
:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> They do, but the wanton disregard they have for human life is just unbelievable. They actually allow pendent lights in homes to be the height the customers want. :laughing:


:lol:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> That's nice. I'm not where you are (thankfully!:whistling2
> 
> But I bet the building inspectors inspect to the building codes, and if that affects your work, you need to fix it if it's a violation.


 ...and you know how razor sharp fan blades are!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> ...and you know how razor sharp fan blades are!


Not really. Decapitation renders one unconscious.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Not really. Decapitation renders one unconscious.


 actually, the brain remains active after decapitaion...do you think you would know you have been decapitated and would it hurt, knowing you lost your entire body?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> actually, the brain remains active after decapitaion...do you think you would know you have been decapitated and would it hurt, knowing you lost your entire body?


 
Yes, the brain remains active after decapitation. Everyone who dies, no matter of what, experiences this. The brain continues to function for upwards of 15 minutes, and is one of the last organs to call it quits.

Is one still conscious after decapitation? It's still a matter of much debate, but no solid proof that a decapitated person is aware of their situation has never been brought to light.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a buzzkill.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Pics remind me of an old rental? Yay or nay?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> Pics remind me of an old rental? Yay or nay?


 
It will be, AFAIK.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Your pics reminded me of this.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

codeone said:


> Your pics reminded me of this.


 
So, what do you call that? Ground at the 2-o'clock position? :laughing:


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

480sparky said:


> So, what do you call that? Ground at the 2-o'clock position? :laughing:


 If you dont want your grounds up or down, Its adjustable!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

codeone said:


> If you dont want your grounds up or down, Its adjustable!:lol::lol::lol:


 
Don't think that hasn't been done!:..........


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Don't think that hasn't been done!:..........


Touché :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Wow, copper drains!


 I thought the same thing.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

codeone said:


> Your pics reminded me of this.


Is that TR/WR and GFCI protected? :001_huh:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think you are going to need one of these to fix all of those problems.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> What's this in violation of, besides good taste?​[/CENTER]




Poor taste my foot, the 50s are all the rage now- that fixture would sell for a nice chunk on eBay


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Is that TR/WR and GFCI protected? :001_huh:


 Not TR but deffinately WR(weathered raw):laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I didn't take of pix of it until this morning, but while pulling lath off the walls, I found this:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

What is AFAIK?:001_huh:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> What is AFAIK?:001_huh:


 
A five-letter acronym.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

That part I know. I just need some enlightenment. I'm thinking slow this evening..........


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> That part I know. I just need some enlightenment. I'm thinking slow this evening..........


 
As far as I know, it stands for as far as I know.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks, don't believe I ran across that one before.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Buy a 5 gallon gas tank, fill it, pour it liberally around. Then light the match and burn that mofo to the ground. 

It would be cheaper.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Mastertorturer said:


> Buy a 5 gallon gas tank, fill it, pour it liberally around. Then light the match and burn that mofo to the ground.
> 
> It would be cheaper.


I have been told by someone who seemed to really know, that 99% alcohol is the better choice. Nothing left to repair. 

Kind of scared me a little when he told me that.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

so why all of a sudden call an electrician? And where do you begin.... where do you stop?


----------

